# Tivo removed Video Podcasts from Tivo service



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

Has anyone heard why Tivo removed Video podcasts from the Tivo service ? I have 3 Season passes (One passes) setup for 3 video podcasts, and when I noticed it wasn't downloading the new shows, I sent an email to Tivo and received the following response:


Hello Kevin,

I am following up on your concern below.

As of March 26th 2015, Video Podcasts have been removed from TiVo and are in the process of being removed from the TiVo Service. Existing MPEG4 feeds that were previously available under Video Podcasts are being transitioned and gradually being made available through Web Video Hotlists. Please note, however, that Web Video Hotlists do not currently show up as Streaming options in a OnePass setup either.

Though Download Manager is still available under Find TV & Movies, no new content will be downloaded as the feeds have now been removed from the TiVo Service.

I loved the ability to have the Tivo download the podcasts. Such a shame.

I truly apologize for this change that has affected your user experience and your concern has been passed along to the respective team.



Best Regards,
XXXXXXXXXXXX
Program Manager @ TiVo Inc.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=527045


----------



## ilkevinli (Jan 6, 2001)

Crap. Sorry I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

would be nice if we could at least point the tivo at the direct RSS feed and have it auto download from the RSS feed instead of via whatever backing store the Tivo service was using (I know the downloads used to include RSS feed functionality, but you had to manually initiate downloads).


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

This was how I watched CNET vids. Can anyone reccomend easy alternative? Any android programs that can view a playlist from CNET so I can get all recent vids to play at once and be able to quickly skip to the next one? I'll miss having twit podcasts also. Android on my tablet from now on I guess. And how about my NASA universe podcast? Where should I get this?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

The Podcasts app on iOS will do all of that (and I have said before, I admittedly WATCH the podcasts on my iPad or iPhone usually nowadays, but liked having the duplicate downloads on the Tivo too)..

There almost certainly are nearly equivalent apps for Android.


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

leiff said:


> This was how I watched CNET vids. Can anyone reccomend easy alternative? Any android programs that can view a playlist from CNET so I can get all recent vids to play at once and be able to quickly skip to the next one? I'll miss having twit podcasts also. Android on my tablet from now on I guess. And how about my NASA universe podcast? Where should I get this?


You can get them on a roku 3 that is what I have to do now


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

mattack said:


> The Podcasts app on iOS will do all of that (and I have said before, I admittedly WATCH the podcasts on my iPad or iPhone usually nowadays, but liked having the duplicate downloads on the Tivo too)..
> 
> There almost certainly are nearly equivalent apps for Android.


Yes, my Android podcast app (Pocket Casts) collects the cnet podcasts among others. I watch them from my phone via Chromecast.

The extra layers (phone/chromecast) are not a desirable alternative for me. I want to see this content alongside all my other content on my TiVo.

Blech


----------



## raqball (Feb 23, 2015)

markp99 said:


> Yes, my Android podcast app (Pocket Casts) collects the cnet podcasts among others. I watch them from my phone via Chromecast.
> 
> The extra layers (phone/chromecast) are not a desirable alternative for me. I want to see this content alongside all my other content on my TiVo.
> 
> Blech


I also have other options for watching like my Roku or my Chromecast but for me it served as a reminder dead smack in my face and on my TV.

I use OnePass for House of Cards, Orange is the new black and Community in the same manner. I can watch them via other means but it's nice to have the reminder of a new show and it's nice to do everything right inside the Tivo.


----------



## beryrinaldo (Sep 13, 2007)

Sure, there are plenty of alternatives, but none simpler to navigate and track than having these video podcasts automatically download and show up in My Shows where I can watch them from the comfort of my couch on the biggest screen in the house. Going to a separate app, or device just makes what was a very simple process more painful. Please bring this back, TiVo!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Speaking to the choir, here. Good to let the big T know, if you haven't yet done so.


----------



## netroot (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't understand why they would take away this simple feature that is so useful. Tivo are you really going to push us out of your environment to another device? It doesn't make sense. I have been watching my Apple TV more. Please bring it back!


----------



## dschwartz (Sep 16, 2001)

Yeah, and boy does the Apple TV Podcasts app suck too!


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

the hotlists app isn't too bad.. missing subscribe & remember where I left off features, tho


----------



## Anotherpyr (May 6, 2015)

dschwartz said:


> Yeah, and boy does the Apple TV Podcasts app suck too!


That's why I use the Downcast app. Grabbed it when Apple 
only supported podcasts through iTunes and syncing. Kept it after their app came out and had less functionality.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

dschwartz said:


> Yeah, and boy does the Apple TV Podcasts app suck too!


 What sucks about it? Click, watch, done.


----------

